# Ticky 06



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

Im the new guy with all the bad luck with my gto. The dealer had my car today to check my motor tick, the trani. clunk, and change my oil at 682 miles. I'm told that all is normal the trans is supposed to clunk when shifting and that the tech said the tick is just injectors....I'm thinking what are you deaf. So then they ask why change oil with only 682 miles and I remind them the oil is 5 months old since the car is 02/06 build and needs to be changed.

After they change the oil I tell the service adv. that I will keep comin back until they acknowledge that I have an abnormal audible knocking sound and there is no way in hell the sound im hearing is injectors as I am familiar with the sound they make. He was very friendly and reminded me that they will note my complaint in cpu. I get home and think..... man that guy who changed my oil seemed to intersted in reving the car rather than performing quality GM service. I had oil on the door handle, shifter, etc..... so Im wondering if he put enough oil in the car so I check and he had almost 1 quart over. How do you F up on an oil change My God Man what next?
I drive back per dealer advice and I'm not so happy this time $86.00 dollar oil change and you overfilled, what the hell. Talked to sevice manager and expressed my flustration with the knocking clunking and now the oil overfill he then told me they compared my gto with a red one and mine is more noisy than it. So..... this morning it was normal and now he tells me it is noisy, atleast he can hear now.Thursday they will keep car overnight and friday they will remove valve covers and check "the cold valve thrash" I assume this means check for loose rockers please correct me if wrong. Wow what an ordeal huh? I love my car but untill that sound is fixed in the garage she stays.


ps. sorry so long I just had to vent a little


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

That sucks that you've had so much trouble. I would recommend taking it to another shop if problems persist.

I'm not the best person to help you mechanically, but I wondered if you had low oil and that's why it was ticking? I've been in cars before that when the oil is low, cheap thin oil was used, or it is cold out and the oil is still in the bottom of the engine (car just turned on), they will tick some. Perhaps this is why you couldn't hear the ticking after the oil was changed?


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

the noise is still there even after oil change


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

I checked my oil daily since ive read a few threads talking about oil consumption


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

KC.MO.GTO said:


> the noise is still there even after oil change


Ok sorry I misread. I thought you said that it was fine.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey neighbor, take it to another shop, there is one in Topeka. Or, start the complaint dept. Write or email the district rep. Your satisfaction is the most important issue. If you hear something, keep going until you get a satisfactory answer.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Hey neighbor, take it to another shop, there is one in Topeka. Or, start the complaint dept. Write or email the district rep. Your satisfaction is the most important issue. If you hear something, keep going until you get a satisfactory answer.


How do you contact District Rep they don’t give out that info here? Now they say GM is reconfiguring and there is no rep?:confused


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Holden said:


> How do you contact District Rep they don’t give out that info here? Now they say GM is reconfiguring and there is no rep?:confused


Is it a continous noise, as in it's still present after the engine is warm or you've been driving it a while, or does it stop when the engine warms up?

I've read a lot of stuff elsewhere where GM claims it's perfectly normal for many of their pushrod engines to have what's referred to as "lifter tick" when they're cold. With hydraulic lifters, the engine has to build up enough oil pressure to "pump" the lifters up. This could take anywhere from a few seconds to several minutes. My Z-71 does this, and it takes about 3 or 4 minutes for it to quiet down. If the noise persists once the engine reaches operating temperature, I would suspect the valve lash needs adjusting (you mentioned valve "thrash", is this what the tech meant?) It could be that one or more rocker arms has a little too much clearance between it and the pushrod, so every time the engine rotates and the cam lifts the pushrod and the pushrod lifts the rocker arm, it makes an audible ticking or tapping sound. My $.02

KB


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I forgot to mention this... to the best of my knowledge, injectors are basically jets or nozzles that squirt the fuel/air mixture into the cylinder. As far as I know, they have no moving parts, and I've never heard of injectors making a knocking sound. That's a new one on me. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, please.

KB


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Injectors are electric solenoids and do make a faint niose that is quieter than an ink pen click.I would get a second opinion I would not want my engine opened unless it needed to be.Ive worked on cars for 20 odd years you dont do exploratory surgery if you knw what I meen.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Injectors are electric solenoids and do make a faint niose that is quieter than an ink pen click.I would get a second opinion I would not want my engine opened unless it needed to be.Ive worked on cars for 20 odd years you dont do exploratory surgery if you knw what I meen.


Ok, thanks for correcting me. Learned something new once again here.

KB


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

Talked to service man at the dealer and he told me they need to order a set of lifters for my gto. The said no adjustment for valve lash. Is there anybody who knows these ls2 motors? Does this sound right?


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

*got goat*

Well I got my gto back with no tick sound thank god. The new lifters seems to have done the trick. I feel like a new man. Well gotta go start enjoying my new car.


----------

